# Photo and Grime - blog/youtube :)



## PhotoandGrime (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey all . Six months ago I started a creative platform called Photo and Grime (www.photoandgrime.com),
where I post blogs/videos of my creative/conceptual fantasy/portrait/fashion photoshoots, with backstage, make-up and photography tutorials as well.

I collaborate with different people in the creative scene; make-up artists, designers, artists, models, assistants, etc, all on tfp base, because one of the goals of Photo and Grime
is to bring young creative people together, and showcase their skill.

We're also on youtube: PhotoandGrime - YouTube

Thanks for viewing this post!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2013)

I liked your video on shooting portraits during the last hour of the day, seen here:


----------



## snowbear (Jun 15, 2013)

A very interesting site.  Thank you.


----------



## PhotoandGrime (Jun 16, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I liked your video on shooting portraits during the last hour of the day, seen here:


Thanks a lot, I'm glad you do! I made that video after a few requests about lighting techniques. I love shooting during golden hour, it's my fav time of the day, so I picked that one as my first 'photography lighting tutorial' . 
I recently made a second video about golden hour as well, shot during sunset :









snowbear said:


> A very interesting site.  Thank you.


Thanks you, I'm glad you enjoyed it !


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 16, 2013)

You have a lot of good info on your site, but it definitely needs a design update IMO. It looks kind of sloppily put together. I think you can improve upon it though, keep it up.


----------



## PhotoandGrime (Jun 16, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> You have a lot of good info on your site, but it definitely needs a design update IMO. It looks kind of sloppily put together. I think you can improve upon it though, keep it up.



Thanks! About the design; are you mainly refering to the right bar on my website, with all the menu/social stuff going on there, or other things on the website?
I've been at war with the right bar since the beginning I launched my website, so if you think that's looking sloppy I can totally agree ;P. (Woah I hope it's not everything because then I'm gonna cry haha)

Been looking for good new templates last few weeks. Such a dayjob :/


----------

